# ICE is finding more backyard violations



## mtlogcabin (Oct 10, 2014)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2014/10/09/make-a-wish-backyard-playground-for-special-needs-girl-gets-ticketed-by-city/


----------



## cda (Oct 10, 2014)

So no reporting on what the real problem is

And no shots of the front yard

Sounds like wrong on both parties


----------



## ICE (Oct 10, 2014)

I would be surprised to learn that the city manager has any involvement with this. The planning department director is another story.

I wouldn't touch it without a threatening direct order.....in writing.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 11, 2014)

Ditto to what ICE just said, really glad my shop doesn't do zoning code compliance.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 11, 2014)

I am curious how a playground located within a fenced in back yard would be a "public nuisance".

Glad to see ICE has a warm heart.


----------



## JCraver (Oct 11, 2014)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Ditto to what ICE just said, *really glad my shop doesn't do zoning code compliance*.


I wish I could give it to another department, here.  It's most definitely the worst part of the job.


----------



## steveray (Oct 11, 2014)

CT is looking into a statewide mandatory adoption of some type of PM code, most likely IPMC.....Uuugh...Shouldn't fall directly on me, but still...


----------



## fatboy (Oct 11, 2014)

We have the IPMC adopted, but I am only responsible for the structural aspects of it fortunately. We used to have it all, shed the Code Enforcement to the Natural Resources Manager about 12 years back..........good thing, I never would have stepped in for this position if we would have had that aspect.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 11, 2014)

Leave em alone. Fckin A.

Can we still tar and feather? Might take some of the enthusiasm away to engage in meddling bullshtt.

Brent


----------



## ICE (Oct 11, 2014)

Channel 2 should have sent Sharon.  Everybody likes to talk to Sharon.  https://www.google.com/search?q=sharon+tay&client=firefox-a&hs=Ui3&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=sb&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=qUc4VKjkLYrwoASduYHYBg&ved=0CIQBEIke&biw=1115&bih=641#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=y3VSwGbPAFH-KM%253A%3BWS5kOkp8VpEg-M%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fi.ytimg.com%252Fvi%252F8xJo6niA5zM%252Fhqdefault.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.youtube.com%252Fwatch%253Fv%253D8xJo6niA5zM%3B480%3B360


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes, ICE, channel two screwed up, they should have sent Sharon!

Check IBC 502.11. children's playground structures, requirements & IRC 105.2 (8) play structures exempt from permit. Wonder how that city feels about fire pits??

Enforcing California code!


----------

